# Stolen horse still missing



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

A 15.2 hh Light Dapple Grey Andalusian Type Gelding stolen from from Dainewell Fields Carrington, Manchester beteen 9.30pm on 8th May and 9th May 2011 is still missing - see 15.2 hh Light Dapple Grey Andalusian Type Gelding Stolen In May Still Missing


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

AutumnAngel said:


> A 15.2 hh Light Dapple Grey Andalusian Type Gelding stolen from from Dainewell Fields Carrington, Manchester beteen 9.30pm on 8th May and 9th May 2011 is still missing - see 15.2 hh Light Dapple Grey Andalusian Type Gelding Stolen In May Still Missing


Im kind of obsessed with Spirit atm. Lisa needs him!!!!!!!


----------

